# Windshield firing tweeter.... What qualities to look for?



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm getting ready yo start my install on my Acura TL and want to use the factory tweeter locations which aer in the corners firing to the windshield...... I have always stayed away from windshield firing tweeters but some have had goo luck with it so I'm going to give it a chance. My question is.......

What qualities usually work well for a windshield firing tweeter? I'm assuming soft dome.... but small off axis tweeter? or like a ring radiator on axis tweeter? since it's really not on or off axis, lol. I've been looking at everything from Those tiny Daytons (off axis) to the vifa xt's (on axis) and everything in between, lol. I will try several, just looking for a starting point and what to look for. Oh....., and I plan to xover around 4k.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

only thing I have seen(heard) from up firing tweeters into a windshield is that you get alot of scatter, since it hit the windshield and goes, who know where. imaging is harder to control, IMO.

if you use the stock location, could you get one that has a swivel pod and crossfire them?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a TL also with Dynaudio MD102's firing into the windshield and it sounds very good. There is another I know of with the same speakers and same car and same results. I would stay away from titanium!


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

I think that there will be a lot of trial and error in figuring out a good windshield-fired setup. I'm using Seas Neo (silk) in the stock location of my car which is in the dash firing up at the windshield and I don't really like them. I intend to make tweeter pods on the inside of the door mirrors but haven't gotten around to it yet. I'd like to try a SS Illuminator tweeter.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys for the responses!

Minbari- yeah, I've never liked this location because of the nasty reflections and scatter. I was an installer for years and never once installed tweeters firing into the windshield because of this, I always advised against it.... But!..... Lol, there have been lots of good results now days with this location, especially in an acura tl- K. Proffit used this location and won multiple meca world championships. Now, I'm not into competing, I want my sound to sound like I want it too but I think that's pretty impressive with stock locations so I'm gonna give it a whirl- allot easier than making kicks! Lol.

Niebur- thanks for the info, I have a pair of morel mt22 / xtants that I think would be pretty similar to the dyn's, I'll give them a try. Have you tried anything else? Curious about ring rads in this location. May try a pair of those too.

Dragon- yes, I would love to try. The illuminators.... Just a little out of my budget.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

scan illuminators work great. I'm using a $17 vifa tweet from parts express and am really impressed with it. it doesn't have a face, and fits in the factory location easily. avoid ring radiator designs.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

also, Kirk judged my car this past Sunday and those tweets scored a 7 on tonality with zero eq on them, and just a little bit of time alignment. they have a hot spot around 3.1k but that's it. mine are crossed at 2k.


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

I hate that many cars now use the dash firing up at the windshield location for tweeters. My car does also and don't like how my Morel tweeters are sounding in that location.
I tried angling the tweeters on axis to the opposite side passenger and it didn't help to improve sound much as I think there was still too much reflection off the windshield and dash. It seemed to have improved imaging just slightly, but not much.
Good luck and let me know what you find.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm using aluminum tweets firing at about a 5-10 degree angle into the windshield from the a pillars. They're not bright at all compared to firing at the listeners. In fact they sound much smoother with less peaking firing across the windshield. I do have them crossed over pretty high at 5k. My mids are on axis in the kicks and allow me to get away with that x-over point. A few guys on here in the NC area have heard my car and can attest to the sound. Also, my car is a two seat car and this tweeter angle works much better to accomplish this.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

The Scan D2904's are great if you can find a pair. The old Seas aluminum tweet is good too.

Key is to CUT the freq's causing any issues not lower the level all together. In this location normally 5 & 10K.


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

Good to know. The stock speaker location in my Fiero would have both the speaker and the tweeter in the dash firing against the windshield.

Can I get away with it for a 5.25" mid-range? (I guess I can build speaker pods for the tweeters and put them in the a-pillars)


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Kirk, Thanks for chiming in! and for the cuts to look for! I would love to have a pair of the scans but a little over my budget. As far as the seas, I don't even know what the old ones look like, lol, but may try the new ones. Did you ever try the ss rings radiators that you mentioned trying there 1 time? I wonder how a rr would do there. Also, with a high xover point (4k+) in the stock locations- what did you do about the 7" beaming? Just allot of eq?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Never had an issue with the Seas Nextel or AudioTech H18 'beaming' from the door. Probably because it is so far off axis and a couple inches behind the door panel in the 3rd gen TL.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> scan illuminators work great. I'm using a $17 vifa tweet from parts express and am really impressed with it. it doesn't have a face, and fits in the factory location easily. avoid ring radiator designs.


I've got the same tweeter in my stock locations firing up at the windshield and am satisfied. Ine are crossed at 10k though. Awesome little tweeters.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Never had an issue with the Seas Nextel or AudioTech H18 'beaming' from the door. Probably because it is so far off axis and a couple inches behind the door panel in the 3rd gen TL.


Really?!! Thanks Kirk! That saves me allot of headache! Now I just have to find a tweeter that willwork well and that I can afford. I have a feeling I'll either have to buy a half dozen budget tweeters or break down and buy some scans. Thanks again!


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> I've got the same tweeter in my stock locations firing up at the windshield and am satisfied. Ine are crossed at 10k though. Awesome little tweeters.


Thanks! I'll look into them. I was looking at the vifa ne19'sbut thereare4 different materials and I wouldn't know where to start...... I hate options! lol


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Another Acura TL/ Dyn 102 user here. They sound great in the stock locations. I rigged them up perfectly on-axis and I couldn't tell a difference in frequency reponse or stage. Mine are high passed at 5k right now, not sure if that would make a difference.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Acura TL owner here too. I've got them in factory location firing upward into windshield and they sound great. Good stage and dynamics...mostly from 3sixty.2 though


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

So what did you decide in the end? Fire against the windshield, or make custom pods?


----------

